# specials tonight?



## miseinplace (Jan 18, 2007)

we had poulet au vinagre and piperade with clams, chorizo, white beans and piment d' espellete..what was everyone else serving tonight?


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

Last night's was pot roast with roasted vegetables (the usual... carrots, potatoes, onions, celery, mushrooms), gravy optional. Something simple.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

grilled orange cumin glazed mahi served on pan seared fungi (Caribbean cornmeal cakes not mushrooms) cakes and topped with a smoked vegetable succotash


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Rack of lamb marinated in pomegrante molasses; served with fennel & roasted garlic risotto.


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

Stuffed rabbit loin with fresh basil, caramelized eggplant, and roasted pine nuts Pineapple sauce, cumin sabayon, rabbit brandade, baby carottes, and eggplant chips...


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

Wild mushroom consomme served with a pate a choux stuffed with morel, chanterelles, truffles, and foie gras. Asparagus tip and tomato salad with a cranberry-port vinagrette. Tenderloin of beef with saffron-roasted potatoes tourne, artichoke and squash ratatouille, with a drizzle of sauce aux champignons.


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

sounds very good, do you deliver in miami???


----------



## miseinplace (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys...I was looking for a site with this kind of menu exchange, coundn't find one, so i started this thread...I think I'm gonna try and keep it going for a while...


So:
Fillet Mignon wiht potatoes Rosti, sauted brussel sprouts and sauce poivre

Pan-seared sea bass with sunchokes, fingerlings and a sorrel coulis


Hope to hear more...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Pork cutlets layered with Proscuitto and fontina, breaded and pan-fried.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

a duck breast seasoned with garam masala, then smoked over Earl Grey tea, with a grilled pineapple, christophene, and toasted coconut relish and drizzled with a lightly curried pineapple sauce


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How do you do that? Take the loin and butterfly it four times?

Gawd if I didn't have a kid I'd be right back in the kitchen like.. NOW!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

No skin? Medium rare?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

yes skin, yes medium rare


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

You kidding? We don't even deliver to the rest of Tallahassee.


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

Pizza margerita quatro stagioni. That is, Florentine-style pizza with mozzarella cheese, tomato sauce, ham, mushrooms, shrimp, clams, diced leeks, sliced olives, paprika, and oregano.


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

you get Whole Rabbit, With the back legs you grind it to make the stuffing, you had caramelized eggplant and pine nuts+ salt and peper.

You braise the front legs, keep the meat and add it to mash to make the rabbit brandade.

You lift lthe loin and you keep the flans attached to it in one piece. so get to 2 loin attached togheter with the flans at the extremeties.

On a clean work table, you lay a layer of plastic wrap. On top you spread your loin with the flans. sprinkle salt and pepper. cover the whole loin with fresh basil and put the stuffing in the middle. take the flans(that are attache to the loin) and roll it around. wrapped up tight in tha saran wrap to make a big cylinder with a diameter of approx. 3 1/2 inches.

Cook the cylinder in a steamer. With the ribs of the rabbit that you clean you make mini pogo with the rest of the stuffing.

At service, you cut a slice of rabit loin, served with the rabit brandade, the pineapple sauce, the baby carottes, mini rabitt pogo and a thin eggplant chip for decoration...

I hope I answered your question Kuan.


----------



## higjse (Feb 8, 2006)

Escolar sous vide with creamy oxtail rice and horseradish celery root puree paired with diver scallop, black mustard and pastrami chip

Tilapia dusted with basmati flour, radish sprout fritters, carrot consomme, squid ink parsley sauce


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

curry tea rubbed salmon with a mango lychee sauce topped with a tropical fruit salsa served with coconut yam mashers and steamed vegetables


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, just wanted to know how you managed to take that skinny thing and stuff it. Hadn't occured to me that you used both sides.


----------



## chefintraining (Jul 29, 2006)

chicken wings, chili fries with pepperoncinis on the side, onion rings, and a six pack of new castle


----------



## jackbutler (Jan 11, 2007)

My five year old (the smaller of the two boys in my avatar) came home from the hospital this morning. Yesterday his school bus (he's in kindergarten) was slammed into by an SUV that was uncomfortably over the 35 mph speed limit and they kept him overnight for observation, fearing a concussion.

No concussion, and he got to come home. So tonight the special is macaroni and cheese with hot dogs cut up into it, orange soda, and cherry ice cream because that's what he specifically asked for.


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh my god, glad to hear he is OK. 

My kids also love that hot dogs in the mac n' cheese deal.

The special at my house tonight is baked ziti one of my all time favs.

I am working on a braised roast in vodka and red bull. Needs some tweaking.


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

best of luck to you and your son


----------



## miseinplace (Jan 18, 2007)

Made fusili with gorgonzloa, panchetta and carmelized onions, served with turkey meatballs with dried cranberries I steeped in brandy and toasted pecans for famiyl meal tonight. The staff seemed to love it...


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

Yea, hope ur son is ok too.

but wow, a roast with vodka AND red bull? where did you think off that? can i also have the recipie? it sounds so cool.


----------

